# Gama Bomb verbreitet neues Album völlig kostenlos



## Bloodletting (2. November 2009)

> *Die Zukunft der Musikindustrie? Einige würden sagen sie ist düster.  Wieder andere sehen große Chancen in digitalen Vertriebswegen. Das  Label Earache Records hat nun einen großartigen Deal mit dem  weltgrößten Filehoster ausgehandelt.*
> "Tales From The Grave in  Space". So lautet der Name des neuen Albums der Band Gama Bomb. Diese  stehen bei Earache Records unter Vertrag. Das neue Album wird erst im  Februar 2010 erscheinen. Doch bereits ab dem 5. November 2009 können  Fans - und solche die es werden wollen - das Album herunterladen.  Legal, selbstverständlich. Denn das Label hat einen Vertrag mit  Rapidshare geschlossen, der beiden Seiten zum Vorteil dienen soll.
> 
> Man möchte durch die kostenlose Verbreitung insbesondere eines  erreichen: Mehr Fans gewinnen und somit auch mehr Konzert-Tickets  verkaufen. Daneben möchte man auch weiterhin ein Wegbereiter bleiben,  wenn es um die digitale Zukunft des Musikvertriebs geht. Die  Partnerschaft mit der Rapidshare AG soll dies ermöglichen.
> ...



Quelle: Gulli News

Was haltet ihr davon? Ein richtiger Schritt für die Zukunft? Sollten das alle Bands in Zukunft so handhaben?


----------



## Bloodletting (2. November 2009)

Ich will noch das hinzufügen, was auch mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ist auf jeden Fall äußerst interessant.



> *Überraschung: Wer illegal Musik herunterlädt, gibt auch deutlich  mehr Geld dafür aus, Lieder auf legalem Wege zu erwerben. Diese Annahme  hat nun eine britische Studie zum wiederholten Male bestätigt.*
> Die gerne als "Musikdiebe"  geschmähten Downloader geben im Schnitt 77 Pfund (86 Euro) im Jahr für  Musik aus, 33 Pfund mehr als die Teilnehmer der Studie, die sich nach eigener Aussage nie auf illegale Weise Musik beschaffen.
> 
> Für die Studie wurden 1000 Briten im Alter zwischen 16 und 50 Jahren  befragt. 10 Prozent der Teilnehmer gaben an, illegal Musik herunter zu  laden. Dieses Ergebnis widerspricht den Annahmen der Musikindustrie,  die von sieben Millionen illegalen Filesharern in Großbritannien  spricht. Sind die Umfrageergebnisse korrekt, dürfte ihre Anzahl gerade  einmal die Hälfte betragen.
> ...



Quelle: Gulli News


----------



## Ol@f (3. November 2009)

Die können es sich ja mittlerweile leisten ein Album umsonst rauszubringen. Die Aufnahmen für ein Album in einem 0815-Studio kosten in etwa 1000&#8364;-2000&#8364;. Dazu kommen im Normalfall noch weitere Kosten wie Cd's, CD-Hülle, Artwork und wenn man erfolgreicher sein sollte auch noch was für Werbung.. 

Für kleinere Bands ist das am Anfang natürlich noch fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, weil man viel zu viel investieren muss und wenn man Pech hat, bleibt man noch auf einen großteil der Kosten hängen...


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Ich würde behaupten, dass die Jungbands den meissten Absatz auf Konzerten haben.
Ausserhalb davon kennt man sie vielleicht im tiefsten Untergrund.
Der ganze Merchandise (auch der Großteil der CDs) der kleineren Bands geht über die Konzerte.
Klar kostet so eine Studioaufnahme was, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Welches erste Album/Demo hört sich ordentlich an?
Kaum eines, da die alle selbst dafür sorgen, dass das auf ne Scheibe kommt.


----------



## Ol@f (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Welches erste Album/Demo hört sich ordentlich an?
> Kaum eines, da die alle selbst dafür sorgen, dass das auf ne Scheibe kommt.


Kenn da schon so paar ganz Gute.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ja hast recht die größten Einnahmen bestehen auf Konzerten. 

In meiner Band ist es zum Beispiel so, dass wir erstmal mit ner EP starten wollen (Kosten ungefähr: 300€), um dann langsam die Bandkasse  zu vergrößern (zumindest in den Vorstellungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). So kann man sich anfangs denke ich auch langsam vorarbeiten.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Da ich leider nicht wirklich dazu geld habe mir alle CD`s zu kaufen, versuch ich meine Lieblingsbands auch durch kauf von Fan-artikeln zu unterstuetzen^^

Ich find die idee Top^^


----------



## sympathisant (3. November 2009)

ist ja nicht die erste band. coldplay, prince und andere haben es vorgemacht ... ich finds gut.

die künstler sollen bezahlt werden. aber in zeiten von internet und gute musik auch zu hause produzieren können, müssen produzenten und industrie nicht mehr wirklich bezahlt werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

die Britische Studie kann ich nur unterstützen nachdem ich lange zeit nur heruntergeladen hab bin ich jetzt wieder dazu übergegangen mir die CDs zu kaufen weil ichs einfach im Regal stehn haben will :> weils besser aussieht und falls mir die Festplatte abkackt kann ich die CDs einfach neu draufhaun^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

ich finds gut
ich finds gut
ich finds gut
gama bomb album umsonst
gama bomb album umsonst
gama bomb album umsonst
will haben
will haben
will haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
ich finds gut wenn noch so "realtiv" unbekannte bands wie gama bomb sowas machen,damit tun sie ihren fans einen gefallen und gewinnen dadurch noch mehr fans
*link hab wo ich das direkt am 5ten runterladen kann*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Cool. Werd es mal anhören.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

wenn jemand den link schon hat bitte PM


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Warum per PM Lieber gleich im Thread, is ja legal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Aktion:

Richtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Es ist nur konsequent so zu denken. In Zeiten von hunderten One-Klick-Hostern, gigantischen Torrentcommunities und anderen Filesharingplattformen in Kombination mit UseNet/Usenext/Fastload wird der Umsatz nur noch in kleineren Teilen über Platten gemacht.
Konzerte und insbesondere Merchandising bringen weit weit mehr. Wenn man sich die Merchandisingsortimente von Rammstein, Metallica und Co ansieht, dazu die Ticketpreise, die Größe der Hallen die sie füllen und die Länge der Tourneen kommt da Geld zusammen, dass sie durch CDs allein nie und nimmer reinbekommen würden.
Eine kostenlose Bereitstellung der Alben führt demnach zu größerer Verbreitung und demnach wohl auch höherer Nachfrage nach Merchandisingartikeln und Konzertkarten. Man steigert also den Teil des Umsatzes der sowieso schon der stärkste ist, spart die Produktionskosten für die Platten und verzichtet im Gegenzug auf einen kleineren Teil Einnahmen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn solche Aktionen bald zum Standard auch bei größeren  Labels wie Nuclearblast werden. Der Musik wird es nicht Schaden und die Fans und vielleicht-bald-Fans freuen sich nen Keks.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

na dann hier nochmal für alle

>>>> http://www.earache.com/gamabomb/ <<<<<


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

danke lachmann für die PM und das posten hier :>


----------



## EspCap (9. November 2009)

Nice, finde ich cool. Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (18. November 2009)

Aktion an sich finde ich ganz cool. Einige Bands laden ihre neuen Alben kurz vor Veröffentlichung bei myspace/last.fm/sonstwo als Stream hoch, aber das ganze Ding als mp3 zur Verfügung zu stellen ist halt doch nochmal was anderes.
Ist in dem Fall eine gute Promo für die Band, da die Musik so auch Leute erreicht, die die Band vorher nicht kannten. Da man als Metalband heutzutage sowieso nurnoch durch Ticket-Verkäufe und Merchandise über die Runden kommt, ist der Ansatz schon sinnvoll.
Kannte die Band vorher schon und hab mir das Album natürlich mal angehört. Was soll man sagen.. Thrash Metal halt. 
Ich finde es toll, dass man mit sonem Sound heute wieder erfolgreich sein kann, Gama Bomb machen ihre Sache musikalisch und technisch wirklich gut. Im Endeffekt ist es aber halt doch "nur" ne durchschnittlich gute 80er-Thrash-Scheibe, und da hab ich schon mind. 50 von im Schrank stehen...
Fazit: Kaufen werde ich die Scheibe wohl nicht, da würde ich mein Geld lieber in ne Live-Show investieren, sollte die Band mal bei uns im Süden Station machen.


----------

